# Toshiba TV



## red dawn (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy a screen for my Toshbia TV, model #50A61 ???
Thank you.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

First step would be contact Toshiba to find an authorized repair shop, if anyone can get the parts, that's your best bet.

Still, that will be a tough part to find. Good luck! I guess the good news is TV prices for flat screens have dropped significantly :doh:


----------

